# DRINGEND .. treiber für soundkarte



## erik s. (24. Mai 2002)

also

ich hab mir winXP installiert, aber meine (billige) soundkarte wird nich mit standard-treibern installiert .. da hab ich auf die hp vom hersteller geschaut und 2 mirrors gefunden .. allerdings is der treiber 4,7 mb groß und ich hab nur nen speed von 1,5 kbps 
die soundkarte heißt avance ALS 4000 von avance logic
falls die jemand hat (die datei heißt a1_10.exe) .. bitte melden .. ich brauche sie dringend ..

danke, mfg


----------



## ElFunghi (1. Juni 2002)

Junge, diese Treaths sollten verboten werden!
Wenn du was hast was sich Modem nennt, bringts dir auch nix wenn dir das jemand schicken würde!
Achja und nochwas, wenn ich den Treiber dringend brauchen würde, würde ich bei schlappen 4,7MB die Zeit investiern und es saugen *rofl*!

Hinweis an Moderator: Sowas schließt man!


----------



## erik s. (2. Juni 2002)

VORSICHT - *RSCHL*CH ALARM !

ich würde sagen, lern erstmal deutsch und versuch dich mal ordentlich auszudrücken, dann können wir weiterreden.
und damit ich noch was zum lachen habe, solltest du den folgenden teil einfach weglassen (d.h. nicht lesen)

@ alle anderen :
hat sich erledigt, thread kann geschlossen werden

danke für die zahlreiche hilfe, mfg


----------



## ElFunghi (2. Juni 2002)

Also erstma nennt man das vereinfachte Sprache, bin schließlich Westerwälder. Und du solltest mal Groß- und Kleinschreibung üben!

Und was glaubst du warum der keiner gepostet hat? Weil solche Posts einfach unnütz sind, und diese das Forum zumüllen! Also, bevor man schreibt, erstma ÜBERLEGEN! 

ENDE der Diskusion.


----------



## erik s. (2. Juni 2002)

nö nischt mit ende ..
gut, das mit der groß-/kleinschreibung seh ich ein (bin halt notorischer kleinschreiber) .. aber was soll ich sonst tun .. ich hab keinen bock mich hinzusetzen und 2 stunden auf meine treiber zu warten, gut, momentan ginge das, aber zu dem zeitpunkt, als ich das gepostet habe, ging es nicht ..
blaaaa, das gehört hier alles nich rein, ich habe auch keine lust einen streit mit dir anzufangen, zumal das sowieso keinem von uns was bringen würde, also ende

mit immer noch freundlichen grüßen :/


----------



## ElFunghi (2. Juni 2002)

Gut, sagen wir das war eine unnütze Diskussion!
Hauptsache du hast deinen Treiber

CU


----------



## Nanaki (2. Juni 2002)

also ich versteh dich nicht. Wenn du die Treiber so dringend gebraucht hast und das nur läppische 4,7 MB sind und das mit einer Speed von 1,5 kb/s. Da hasch die file doch in ca. 30 min.


----------



## erik s. (2. Juni 2002)

er hat aber urst geschwankt und angezeigt wurden mir über 1 stunde 50 minuten (??) ...

mfg


----------



## Nanaki (2. Juni 2002)

als ich noch mein 56 k modem hatte hab ich mit so einer geschwindigkeit so 5 MB in 30 min geschafft.


----------

